# Hymer 564 road noise



## turls (Mar 18, 2007)

Hello to anyone who reads this , i have a hymer 564 which when i drive on a smooth road is nice and quiet and a pleasure to be behind the wheel ,then the road surface changes to patchy rough in need of resurfacing (the gravely kind we have a lot of in cornwall, ) and its like so noisy that to be honest it almost drowns out the engine , i first thought that the tyre were over inflated but they were actually 5-10 psi under. 
So my question is this has, anyone else experinced this ? and is it just a case of a new set of tyres would cure this ( my tyres are about half worn) 
Any help appreciated


Nick
 :blueflowerface:


----------



## jwinder (Mar 29, 2006)

hi nick
like you i had problems with road noise on different surfaces which was annoying to say the least.
at the last mot it was noted that the tyre sidewalls were cracking and needed replacing.
i still had the original tyres on from new michelin camping cars with plenty of tread left.
after much research it was decided to replace all 4 tyres with the new michelin agilis tyres and the difference is absolutely amazing so quiet on all surfaces.
not a cheap option to take but one i had no choice in really 
hope this helps
frank


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

jwinder said:


> hi nick
> like you i had problems with road noise on different surfaces which was annoying to say the least.
> at the last mot it was noted that the tyre sidewalls were cracking and needed replacing.
> i still had the original tyres on from new michelin camping cars with plenty of tread left.
> ...


I can concur, the Agilis tyres are much quieter


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

You say your tyres are half worn, mine never get that far. What is important is how old the tyres are. They need to be changed every 5 -6 years according to manufacturers.

Joe


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Agree on new tyres , rear airbag suspension aids also a big improvement. -- roughly the same price as the tyres.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Joe is right,motorhome tyres need replacing every 5-6 years.Check the date codes on the sidewalls, this site expains the code system.

I did find an appreciable difference in noise levels when I put new tyres on the previous van,they were changed because of the age recommendation,the tyres still had plenty of tread left.


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*tyre noise !!*

Hello ! 

Tyres if you have steel belted tyre,s these make a lot of noise . My mate has worked in the tyre industrie for 50 years , and he has always said about tyre,s . When you get real bad noise check out the tyre,s and you will find they are steel belted . 
But i agree with what others say on tyre ,s only with you need good tread . 
I have had my tyre,s for years , More than the mentioned years, but i always do , When the old girl is laid up she come,s off the ground all around . 
Always, and that is what he used to say anything with a bit of weight , Get it up off the ground if you dont use it for a month or so .
Hope you get some good price,s and ask the tyre specialist not the young guys you see these days, See an old fella that knows his stuff , 
The young one,s dont know any thing even when you go in to say halfords , You ask for some thing , They look puzzled and say no and make you think !
Just my thoughts , Take care , 
denton.


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Should've bought a Swift


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Try closing the windows ......... it worked for me.  

Just sayin' :?


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

What , the side winders ........ooops sorry wrong thread :?


----------



## Pard (May 1, 2005)

Well, I can't say about the tyre brands, but there are many surfaces on our Cornish roads which do make a lot more noise than others. A few of the newer surfaces are quieter, but I believe they cost more to lay. Besides the motorhome, we have two cars, and all three vehicles are affected. 

However, some vehicles transmit the noise to the passenger cell more than others... Our Mercedes EuraMobil is quieter than the Fiat Hymer we had previously, but that's maybe because it's newer - or heavier - or requires lesser tyre pressures - or has Continentals rather than Michelins - or I'm deafer - or - who knows?


----------



## turls (Mar 18, 2007)

Well i changed the front tyres to michelin agilis ,felt nice to drive a little quieter but not enough to say wow , although i still find my steering light as a feather and i have 55 psi in them , i think im going to try 50 even maybe 45 depending on how they look !! Any thoughts on how low to go ???

cheers nick


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

Now where is that thread about Hymer owners always bragging about owning Hymers :lol:


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Perhaps if you change the rear as well you might notice a big difference.
I have Agilis Camping front and rear and don't have a problem. I'm probably about the same weight as you and run 55 front and 65 rear (michelin recommended 55 front and 80 rear)


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*Good one !*



motormouth said:


> Now where is that thread about Hymer owners always bragging about owning Hymers :lol:


   ,

denton.


----------



## merctoby (Jan 18, 2007)

*65!!*

Hello ,

I have 225/75/16" , and i run 60 front /65 rear , What does the van book manual recommend for your,s

Each and every one of us use what we think is right within reason , 
Your weight , You must be careful of your tyres and pressures
All the best , Take care and fun.

denton.


----------

